# Et a certamine in certaminem victorias eorum



## voltape

I have seen in Latin ”Et a certamine in certaminem victorias eorum"
_I take it is "From championship to championship are their triumphs"_
From my small knowledge of Latin, I believe the different endings of "certamine" and "certaminem" are due to one being in the ablative case and the other in the accusative.  Does "in" require the accusative?
Thank you


----------



## percivalpc

_In_ indeed requires accusative when meaning _into_/_onto_ (with movement), and ablative when meaning _in_/_on_ (without movement).


----------



## Sobakus

voltape said:


> I have seen in Latin ”Et a certamine in certaminem victorias eorum"


Unfortunately this is gibberish Latin - _certāmen_ should be neuter and endingless in the accusative, and the acc. _victōriās_ makes no sense, not to mention the whole _ā...in_ thing which doesn't mean "time and again"_._ The general case difference after _in _is as *percivalpc* explains, though.


----------



## lentulax

machine translation (maybe from 1xmatch)


----------



## Sobakus

lentulax said:


> machine translation (maybe from 1xmatch)


That's not possible because a machine couldn't get the gender of _certāmen_ wrong and come up with a non-existent form.


----------



## lentulax

Sobakus said:


> That's not possible because a machine couldn't get the gender of _certāmen_ wrong and come up with a non-existent form.


True; must be from a learners' forum (where you'll find things like 'Commentamini pilam certaminem mundi in hoc foro!')


----------



## Sobakus

lentulax said:


> True; must be from a learners' forum (where you'll find things like 'Commentamini pilam certaminem mundi in hoc foro!')


 I couldn't even begin to imagine what this was supposed to mean before I found the comment thread.


----------

